# Conformation Critique of My Mare



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

CD Lil Qupid (aka Bailey) is a 2007 model B.S. APHA mare. She is 16hh. I mostly trail ride and gather cattle on her. I am not looking at showing, just wondering how she is with her conformation. We were battling her weight, but now after having her teeth floated and a change of diet we are getting the weight back on. Still have more to gain. I would also like to know if it would be worth me possibly breeding her in the future. I would like to know if there are any pros and cons. I have also included her baby picture because that was the whole reason why I purchased her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks like a very nice working horse. Thick, solid legs, great neck, decent neck and heart girth, and an acceptable hind end. I don't like her gaskin (I think that's what it is, but it might be someting else around there that's bothering me); it looks like it's set too far back, perhaps? She also appears to be toed-out in the back.

Overall, she is a nicely put-together, sturdy mare.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Her hind feet bother me too. Working with her shoer to try to correct it. Thank you.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

The gaskin is the muscular area between the stifle and the hock. Is that where you are talking about?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, that's what I'm talking about. It looks "off" to me, but I'm not sure if it's the gaskin that's the problem. It could very well be something else that I'm missing.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like her. She has a fairly short back in relation to a longer underline. She is pretty narrow when viewed from the front, but she has a nice V in her pectoral region. She is straight through the hocks in the picture from behind, but like the others have said she toes out some. I love her neck and head and she is well balanced  she could probably use some more muscling in her hind end though


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

You want their back feet toed out a bit, they're not supposed to point straight forward, if they do they're probably bowlegged, I see nothing wrong with her back legs. Her gaskins are just weak. She could use a little muscle overall, but other than that I think you have a pretty good looking horse.  good luck with her!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.triplecrown.com.au/getfile/32f92e6b-49c7-46a0-a2af-5a90c470f418/Hocks-from-rear-toba.aspx 
Here's a good drawing of ideal hind legs


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this mare, reminds of my horse, 16HH & BS APHA. Nice back, superb heartgirth, nice head. Her neck is a bit chunky, thick throatlatch, posty back legs, straight shoulder, not horrible by any means, no horse is perfect. To me, she looks the proper weight, any more & I would consider her overweight.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone. You have helped me a great deal. I have done some reading on her feet and the articles I have read said you do want them toed out a lil to clear their rib cage. With hooves completely straight forward your horse is more likely to hit their rib cage when loping/running versus toed out. Thank you missnashvilletime for the link.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Then her back legs are perfect  I've just started taking a equine selection and judging class this semester so that I can learn more about conformation! I guess it's just the front legs you need to worry about toeing out... Now that I think about it, the toes are probably usually turned too far out only if the horse is cowhocked. Oh well, I'm learning! She is really pretty!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she's lovely.  If she comes up missing, don't check in Michigan...


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

nice shoulder slope, short pasterns and short back so she should be pretty athletic. she could use a little more in the butt to balance the front end. I would not recommend anyone to breed right now. the horse market is flooded with unwanted horses....too many of them.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Just want to clarify, I am not looking at breeding her in the near future. I was just wanting to know if she would be worth breeding. She is a great mare and I would love to eventually have 1 baby by her. Thank you everyone. I appreciate everything everyone has said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't do confo critique but I really like this mare.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The mare's front is very nice. She is tied in behind the knee. The issues start with her hind quarters. The entire pelvis is set back too far and is too steep creating a weak coupling. The femur is too short placing her stifle a bit high and the angle is too shallow due to the placement of her pelvis. This is coupled with a long tibia that goes to a nice, large hock that is over straight. 

The placement of the pelvis and its angle force the entire hind leg to be placed too far to the rear and the lack of length of the femur and improper pelvic placement and angle create the posty hind leg. 

I like her neck placement and her shoulder. She has a kind eye and a pretty head. 

Remember, no horse is perfect. This horse is better than most. I do wish she had a stronger coupling and a different hind leg structure starting with the pelvis placement and angle.


----------

